
New York City to Replace Pay Phones with Free Wi-Fi - gist
http://www.wsj.com/articles/new-york-city-to-replace-pay-phones-with-free-wi-fi-1451970003
======
gist
To pass the paywall:

[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjE6KmKzJPKAhVI8z4KHTgyCJcQqQIIHjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fnew-
york-city-to-replace-pay-phones-with-free-wi-
fi-1451970003&usg=AFQjCNHNz0NsE9JvFOhraUvGd1CG8juMgQ)

